# Distinction in the office of elder?



## thbslawson (Jun 28, 2012)

Just curious as to what the different views are here on the office of elder. Do you draw a distinction (i.e. Teaching/Preaching), or do you view it as one office without distinction, essentially that all elders teach and preach (or teach _or_ preach)?

I know my denomination PCA has a distinction, but others like the Covenant Presbyterian Church denomination do not.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 28, 2012)

The OPC is a "three office" church: minister, elder, deacon. Preaching is technically a function of the ministerial office. Elders are required to be "apt to teach," 1Tim.3:2.


----------

